# Disabled links in Outlook 2007



## Stingray23 (Sep 5, 2005)

I just upgraded to Vista RC1 and the Office 2007 Beta. I am now having a problem clicking on links in my emails. I get a message that this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions placed on this computer. I don't recall changing anything or installing any software other than Tend Micro PCCillin. Any help on enabling links agian would be appreciated

MJ


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Stingray23, welcome to TSF...

Try Tools -> Trust Center:

You can change the security settings here and enable links/downloads etc.

Hope that helps


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you facing this problem in other Office tools like work and excel?

Becoz i am also having the save problem so I was beta version so it was the problem


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I use Office 2007 and don't have the problem...the fix is to change the trust center settings.

It's a little more complicated than with Office 2003 but in many ways it's an improvement


----------

